# Disponibilité des iPod 4G à la FNAC



## alexlac (29 Juillet 2004)

est-ce que quelqu'un connait par hasard la date de sortie des news iPod (4G) à la FNAC ?   


parce que là ils se font attendre hein !!! (et les 6% c'est pas pour rien!)


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juillet 2004)

On en parle ici: Site Fnac et nouveaux iPod.


----------

